# ****---Friday Pics---****



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Been quite a while and so I guess I will kick it off.

First 4 - Germany last month - early November is a great time to visit the Black Forrest area. The B&W is of a Christmas tree that had just been cut.

Rest are all of Australia earlier this year with the families.

Have a great Friday all!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Farm Life!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

A friend of mines deer that he got a couple weeks ago.
West Galveston Bay fish!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

*.....*

A couple of my dad's 32 hiboy coupe we just 
finished. One of my son Lil Ody with a buck I 
shot thanksgiving morning at my wife's dad's 
farm in Tom , Oklahoma ....
I give up on straight pics...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Celebrated my Mom's 90th birthday:

1st picture: Mom @ 20 yr. old (70 years ago)
2nd picture: Mom @ 90 (My brother and sister were on the other side of the table)


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Christmas is upon us and my wife is in full swing. Stuffed this, creamed that, dipped in chocolate. She loves this stuff.

But my waistline doesn't.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Celebrated my Mom's 90th birthday:
> 
> 1st picture: Mom @ 20 yr. old (70 years ago)
> 2nd picture: Mom @ 90 (My brother and sister were on the other side of the table)


Your mother was nice on the eyes & still looks [email protected] 90.


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

23" boneless !!!


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Stuffed with shrimp scallops and crabmeat mmm mm good!!! Happy FRIDAY 2cool!!:rotfl:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A couple old photos of my mother and father when they were young. I think my mom was a beautiful woman and my dad was ...... lets just say he was a very hard man. I miss them both everyday! The last photo is of me before I was elkhunter49, back then I guess I was backyard bowhunter8!!! Later Taters Baker


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> A couple old photos of my mother and father when they were young. I think my mom was a beautiful woman and my dad was ...... lets just say he was a very hard man. I miss them both everyday! The last photo is of me before I was elkhunter49 back then I guess I was backyard bowhunter8!!! Later Taters Baker


Yes & Yes. I'm not saying a thing about that last pic. LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Celebrated my Mom's 90th birthday:


Congratulations to your Mother on her birthday milestone and yes she was and still is a beautiful woman.

Isn't it great that at 90 she still has her health? My Mom's the same way and will celebrate her 84th birthday on the 23rd of this month.

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Congratulations to your Mother on her birthday milestone and yes she was and still is a beautiful woman.
> 
> Isn't it great that at 90 she still has her health? My Mom's the same way and will celebrate her 84th birthday on the 23rd of this month.
> 
> TH


Cherish it everyday! My dad was still working in great health at 88 & called me on the phone saying he had cancer 4 months later he was gone. I would of never thought it would of happened.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo's pre-game nap Sunday

Sunday Night at the ZOO

Monday in E Matty nice trout and one of my special rods, Goags built for me years back


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Panko and Permesan crusted flounder
Grilled duck breast sliced thin with some wasabi (better than tuna and cheaper)
Cleaned Fallow backstraps and tenderloin ready for the marinade and grill
Big Easy ribs
Shrimp and Grits


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bayou Wildlife Park in Alvin, the kids love it!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Panko and Permesan crusted flounder
> Grilled duck breast sliced thin with some wasabi (better than tuna and cheaper)
> Cleaned Fallow backstraps and tenderloin ready for the marinade and grill
> Big Easy ribs
> Shrimp and Grits


Got my vote for tease of the week.

Tummy is a growlin


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Panko and Permesan crusted flounder
> Grilled duck breast sliced thin with some wasabi (better than tuna and cheaper)
> Cleaned Fallow backstraps and tenderloin ready for the marinade and grill
> Big Easy ribs
> Shrimp and Grits


daaayyyuuummmm son!!! my kind of meals right there!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Tristan's first time deer hunting!!









Bradley's first bass!!









A RIVER MONSTER!!!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

That is an awesome mount.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

My sentiments exactly


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Since we are 'showing off' our Moms...how about this Lady...about 63 years ago at our wedding.. Yes..she was a model for Sakowitz back when she was a pup.. She was one helluva woman..:ac550:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Some of you may remember Dexter, Faith's hound. She adopted him from a post on here and he's fit right in up at TAMU. They were both home for the holidays and I took Dex and the girls for a boat ride out on the bay last Sunday. Dex was doing pretty good until the girls went to ride on the tower. That didn't last long. 

The other pic is of the guys working on the power lines behind the shop. There's lots of things I will do for money, but that's not one of them.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Pics from Thanksgiving week. Pelicans in Sargent, my daughters favorite cow ln Wiemar (Mean sob!) and Charlie the dog that won't hunt!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dog pics. The little boy is still waiting for his new owners to come and claim him. They are hangin out in my son's lap at the lease. Also a couple selfies of my goofy kid harrassin the bass at the lease.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*A Ha*

Mondays Frontal Line

Left em Biting ( Yami Time back to the Ramp ) 
Leftovers

Ranch n Pix Nix

Speckled Trout En Croute Shrimp Mousse .

Feech n Chips n Shrimp with a Tomatillo-Lime Sauce

Klever still got it at 73. Ruff east winds pumping and letting the porpoises know who is boss


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

New T's are in....


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I wasn't hungry until I saw that post.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Mondays Frontal Line
> 
> Left em Biting ( Yami Time back to the Ramp )
> Leftovers
> ...


Those frontal pics are awesome!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

donaken said:


> New T's are in....


Thats an awesome shirt!! If you send me a long sleeve one, Ill gladly give you some free advertising!! :brew2:


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Shannon, great to see you back here, great pictures!

Captain Dave, I would gladly eat your leftovers anytime!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Because someone asked, here's how to hang ribs in the Big Easy. Mine is old and didn't come with all the accouterments the new ones do so I use the metal skewers a lot to suspend stuff. I just bent the ends down at the loop so they fit.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Captain Dave said:


> Mondays Frontal Line
> 
> Left em Biting ( Yami Time back to the Ramp )
> Leftovers
> ...


Every picture = Excellent. I'm hungry!

Those clouds and green water are amazing as well. "Must spread green"

Give Klever a treat for me.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Tortuga - You did good! Very beautiful lady!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's my Mom...gosh, she was beautiful! I miss you so much!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Last of the leftover bird via King Ranch Turkey enchiladas (actually turned into a casserole, lol) and T day ham infused canned ranch style. Tasty stuff and no I don't wipe my own plate for presentation. Eat your heart out Capt. Dave! Lol


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Fish and oyster*

Fresh from the gulf oysters....the smaller one is actually a pretty good size oyster. The other one is massive!

1 redfish short of a 6 man limit, plus 5 trout and one 18" flounder.

There were actually 10 trout, but our friend found out the hard way that he had a hole in his do-net.

Pictures aren't great because the grandson is short!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

A few recent pics

My Girls

A few trout from last night

A few flounder


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Interesting speed bump location behind What A Burger in Deer Park.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife finished decorating my 10pt buckster..... lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Before and after. Buccaneer style backstrap over white rice and deer chili with corn muffins and candied jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

donaken said:


> New T's are in....


Do you know how many toys we could load on that boat tomorrow for the toy run~!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

trodery said:


> Do you know how many toys we could load on that boat tomorrow for the toy run~!!!


Wish I could join y'all, count us in next year fer shur!!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Fun with the kids!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dick Hanks said:


> Celebrated my Mom's 90th birthday:
> 
> 1st picture: Mom @ 20 yr. old (70 years ago)
> 2nd picture: Mom @ 90 (My brother and sister were on the other side of the table)


Wow, what a beautiful lady. I cannot believe she is 90. What has been her secret to staying so young looking? What a treasure to still have her with you.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Mont said:


> Some of you may remember Dexter, Faith's hound. She adopted him from a post on here and he's fit right in up at TAMU. They were both home for the holidays and I took Dex and the girls for a boat ride out on the bay last Sunday. Dex was doing pretty good until the girls went to ride on the tower. That didn't last long.
> 
> The other pic is of the guys working on the power lines behind the shop. There's lots of things I will do for money, but that's not one of them.


I saw them working on those lines as well. I about ran off the road when I saw him sitting on the power lines. I hope he is paid extremely well.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Holden Roofing Youth Hunt*

My daughter guessed the number of sheds to win the youth hunt at the Nunley-Chittim Ranch. She had a blast! Here are some pics.

Thanks


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Emily being mobbed by our dogs and one of our current foster dogs

One step of a new path we will be putting in our front yard

Croquette at my folks house


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Picking out her doe

javalinas

Dirt nap

Grinding up her animals

Homemade sausage about to go on the smoker

Smoking

Backstraps

A happy little girl!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ROBOWADER said:


> My daughter guessed the number of sheds to win the youth hunt at the Nunley-Chittim Ranch. She had a blast! Here are some pics.
> 
> Thanks


awesome!!!! she went on a killing spree!!!!!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Gemini8 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful lady. I cannot believe she is 90. What has been her secret to staying so young looking? What a treasure to still have her with you.


 I'd liked to say that raising her 3 children was so stress free.... but that wouldn't be very truthful.

I'd go with:

1) Good genes. Her 88 yr brother, and 91 yr sister are still both alive.
2) Extremely positive outlook on life. Never dwells on negatives.
3) Healthy diet.
4) Wine


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dick Hanks said:


> I'd liked to say that raising her 3 children was so stress free.... but that wouldn't be very truthful.
> 
> I'd go with:
> 
> ...


She sounds like a wonderful woman. You are blessed, but I know you already know that!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

1. My mom in 1942 at the age of 23.
2. My Dad at 25 years old as a young Army Air Corps Captain and B-29 pilot in 1944.
3. Mom and me in 1945. Yep. I still had me some hair back then. :slimer:

Like every one else that ever lived I've had my crosses to bear but I had a terrific childhood thanks to my wonderful parents. When I was in high school my friends would sometimes come over to visit them while I was at work. My mom was a dish and my dad was way cool and could play the guitar. 

Lost mom in 1994 and Dad in 2009. Still love them, miss them, and think about them every day.....


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

fireworks for the toyrun
kerrville deer hunting
ladies at our bbq fundraiser
lobsters onsale at krogers
ambush and friends
225 optimaxes on clearlake
flounder boat sunset on the creek


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I think he will be back with this action


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Your mother was nice on the eyes & still looks [email protected] 90.


I agree! She looks very happy.


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

*pics*

My youngest with a 70 yard neck shot last weekend.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ROBOWADER said:


> Picking out her doe
> 
> javalinas
> 
> ...


Good on you pop. That IS one happy little girl. I like the javi pic with the finger gun....2Cool.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I haven't done one of these in quite a while, lemme see what I got....

1) My eldest in the deer stand with me, she pretty much thinks she has to go every time I go.

2) Headed to our property.

3) The boy just likes to work on tillers, ride in trucks and go to the woods....or anywhere that has OUTSIDE!

4) This lady is going to give me our third child for my birthday next summer, Lord willing!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't normally get in on these but y'all throwing pics up of your mom has provoked me. 
My dad and mom on I believe their 2nd date.


----------



## Quackersmacker7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nwilkins said:


> I think he will be back with this action


I would have to agree with you there. that's about as good as it gets right there


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I reckon God didn't make mothers that weren't beautiful.I see a few at ChinaMart nobodies showing off though.ROBOWADER is raising a heck of a woman.Me and my daughter was close like them until boys got into the picture,but she came back to me with 2 grandaughters that love their PaPa as much as their mom did.Thanks for the pics. everyone.It's my favorite way to start a day off.I truley love Friday's Pics.I'm picture challanged but will correct that next year.


----------

